# anyone built a Zinger?



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all,
I can't seem to find any pics of a built Zinger kit anywhere. I've seen pics of the lifesize show cars based on the AMT kits, but have never seen an actual model. I'm keen on getting the van. I saw the kits in the shop today-wow are the boxes small! It says the van body is only 3 1/2 inches long. Small kit, and considering the Deal's wheels Van is the same price at the shop, I'd like to see exactly what you're getting.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

go to www.showrods.com , go into the coffin corner, and then into the completed projects, and someone just posted a built zinger, lil red zinger is their title I believe.
Russell


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope it's ok to post links, but here are links to a couple of Zinger builds from the Showrod site. I had never built one before these reissues and even though I knew they were small I was still surprised at just how small they were. They're still neat, but you do want to know what you're getting.

http://coffincorner.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=completed&action=display&thread=12307

http://coffincorner.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=completed&action=display&thread=12198


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Rob, you need that kit! Think how cool it'll be next to your big Duece 

Those guys at the site on those links have some radical avatars!

Craig


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the links guys.

Holy crap! Those two look amazing. Granted there's great skill at work, and they're not box stock, but they look a lot better than I expected. The boxes make them look like toys.

Now I'm really thinking I need that van, you're right Craig! The big Deuce- taking a bit of a break after some body finish setbacks...

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Picked up the Zinger today! Got the super van. It comes with a nice colour card that shows the Show Car version in a nice dark metallic blue. Not sure when I'll start, but it will probably be after I find the right colour.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

-----


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

*Super Dune*


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Russell,
Thanks for posting your Zingers! WOW! The Engine work is fantastic! And so is the photography. Interesting take on the Semi with the Mooneyes. Can't wait to see what you do with the rest.


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

-----


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I went out and bought a few of these today...I had seen these at the local hobby shop when Round2 re-issued them and now that I have seen how cool these kits look...I thought I'd give them a try. It will be a challenge for a figure guy.

Tres, I sent you an e-mail....

MMM


----------

